

Search twitter's history (beyond the 10 day limit) - remy
http://snapbirg.org

======
mikecane
Um, wrong URL?

<http://snapbird.org/>

------
remy
It works by making use of Twitter's API methods, and I apply your search to
filter the results. That way we can search back to 3,200 tweets rather than
the measly 10 day limit. With that I've added support for timelines, favs, DMs
and mentions.

